# claw foot tub??



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

So, "They're back?"

Have you shopped at a real bath fixture store? You may find a tub that you like better. I would be squeemish about a clawfoot offered for the same price as a piece of box store plastic crap? Unless you rescued a real one from an architectural boneyard or something? 

An interior designer would be able to help you find exactly what you wanted and most work on commission for the things they buy so are not just for the rich. I think you might enjoy the experience. I always have and they have all saved me tons of money over trying to shop retail for things myself. They have access to places us mere mortals do not. 

I would also worry about whether the clawfoot is going to fit the character of your home? If you want a freestanding tub, I think something more fitting with a mid-century home would be more appropriate? If anything I would lean forward in time from the 60s and not back to the 1800s and 1920s?

I worked mainly on antique homes much older than yours. It always concerned me when clients wanted bath and kitchen enhancements that while nice and of quality would never fit the house and would always look out of place. Usually the interior designer and I could sway them. None ever let on to being disappointed.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

One of my favourite styles is a mix of the traditional and modern, and you could continue this theme throughout the rest of the home. Sometimes it takes just a few small pieces, such as as an antique sidetable and centrepiece in an otherwise modern room to create an amazing atmosphere. I have seen many examples of clawfoot tubs in an otherwise modern bathroom in design magazines and books. 

Here are a couple photos on my website http://www.home-additions-startup-guide.com/bathroom-beautiful.html - one of the clawfoot tubs is in a modern bathroom, and one in a more antique bathroom. 

You can go to Flickr or istockphoto and type in "clawfoot bathtub" to see more images


----------

